# New Photos of Cozi



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

As you can probably tell by my name, I am an artist, and I have been getting up the nerve to tackle a portrait of Cozi. All of that black fluff is quite intimidating!!!

Until then, I have been taking some photos of her. I can't believe she is almost 12 weeks old! Enjoy!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

priceless!! she's got the best eyes!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_oh, ho! soooo adorable. I think your lighting is good on her. you haven't blown anything out and the blacks for the most part are maintaining detail in them. Nice window lighting.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cute pics of a cute girl! She looks a lot like my Ivy and is the same age...lol.


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

Awww...almost as cute as mine  I love the black and white effect, will have to try that if I can get mine to sit still long enough, lol.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love the first picture! She is gorgeous!


----------



## LovePoodles (Aug 11, 2009)

Cozy is adorable! My father in law is also an artist and when he first did a picture of Luna he was taken back about her deep black colour lol but he did a very cute one, it was a Christmas card for us, I will see if I can dig it out, scan it and show it to you


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Any up to date photos of Cozi available? She's just too cute! I saw on another thread that she has Kiyara behind her. If all goes well, my pup will have a Kiyara father as well. I hope s/he's just as sweet looking as yours!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Cdnjennga!

You are right- I have not posted photos in a while!

Here are some in the last couple of weeks. I will post more from this week too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That face is soooo kissable! And, I see you like feet pictures just like me.
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

wow! so stunning! He's gorgeous! what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the second picture. He is growing nicely.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she's such a sweetie! All these puppies on the forum are killing me, they're just too cute. I love her sweet little face and the feet pic. Great shots.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh yes no worries- she gets tons of kisses! She is quite the rascal and also the super sweetie  Yes, I love puppy feet!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you!!! I always say she lies like a "Great dane" out on her side, totally asleep like a "big dog" on my kitchen floor while I cook. So I had to take pix of those cute puppy feet.

I actually was just trying out a new camera- its the Canon T1I digital SLR. So far I really like the manual capabilities...and I sure need them with a black dog!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

artsycourtneysue, Amen on your comment about needing a better quality camera for shooting pics of black dogs, they are so hard to see the details of if using a lesser quality camera. Lighter dogs details show up so much nicer. Your pics look great.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

AND Forgot to say your fur baby is just adorable. Really love the black/white/gray shot. All are fantastic pics, but that one just seemed to jump right out at me.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

FUZBUTZ I'm glad you understand!!! My family dog was a bichon and I've had no trouble photographing her for years with a regular digital "point and shoot" camera, but with a black dog, its a whole new ballgame....

I'm actually learning a lot by using Cozi as a test subject. Thank you for your compliments. It's not easy, but having a camera with more manual settings makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Great shots of an absolutely adorable pup.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Cozi is gorgeous, pics are fab


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Cute cute cute!! Love the feet shot - I love to shoot "body parts" on the pups - noses and feet and eyes are fun!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

What a beautiful darling girl! You did an awesome job on her pictures.

Debby


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The little princess has a face to melt any cold heart, just adorable!


----------

